

The best user manuals EVER - antiform
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/the_best_user_t.html

======
bgutierrez
Seeing "Best _blank_ ever" on Hacker News scares the hell out of me.

Even if it's about user manuals.

------
petercooper
It's a little over a year since Kathy Sierra stopped blogging. Shame.

